# Part-time workers: More fine with no full-time job



## Curt James (Aug 29, 2011)

*Part-time workers: More fine with no full-time job*

By Chris Isidore
August 29, 2011: 05:30 AM EDT

Unemployment remains a huge concern, but the underemployment problem isn't as bad as it used to be.

Fewer part-time workers are looking for full-time work -- because they don't mind working part-time after all. 

Since hitting a peak of 9.5 million last September, the number of part-time workers who tell the Labor Department they are doing so for economic reasons rather than personal reasons has dropped to 8.4 million in July.

"It's not massive, but there is a marked drop during a period when we're not seeing an increase in hours," said Heidi Shierholz, labor economist at the Economic Policy Institute. The vast majority of part-timers, defined as those who work less than 35 hours a week, are happy with their status. 

Those who would prefer full-time work make up only 31% of all part-time workers, according to the Labor Department.

That's still a lot higher than the 19% of part-timers who wanted a full-time job before the start of the Great Recession. But it's a modest improvement from the peak of 34% last September. 

But economists don't have a definitive answer for why more part-timers are content to work fewer hours. Part of it could be that workers who had been looking for full-time work have now decided they prefer the flexibility of a part-time schedule.

Shawn Boyer, CEO of SnagAJob, a job posting site for hourly positions, thinks some part-timers are discovering the advantages that go with the disadvantage of smaller paychecks.

"You get a person who didn't have a choice but to go into part time, and after adjusting to the lifestyle, they realize they have more of a work/life balance," said Boyer.

That was the case for Karen King, a suburban Chicago marketing executive for a midsize specialty retailer. When she had her hours -- and her salary -- cut by 25% in early 2009, she thought it was a disaster for her and her family. 

"I was angry, I was bitter, I took it personally. I felt like I was taken advantage of," King recalled. But soon she decided it was the best situation, even if it put a crimp in the family budget. 

"I finally figured out the balance since it was forced upon me," she said. 

Julia Claire was someone else who found herself changing her attitude about working part-time. A 2007 law school graduate who never intended to work part-time, she had trouble finding full-time work as the economy slowed that year. So she started working for temp agencies that placed attorneys with firms for limited hours to help with big cases or big projects. 

She soon decided the part-time lifestyle was a better fit.

"When I saw the crushing schedules that firm attorneys are subjected to, I didn't think that's the way to live," she said. "I got used to living on less, and I found I was happier. My life was less complicated." 

She recently started her own placement firm, Hire an Esquire, to help other lawyers who would prefer to be working on a part-time schedule. 

Some employers say they actually have trouble convincing their part-timers to shift to full-time work. Eric Morgan, who runs Adaptivity Pro, a web design/Internet marketing business, said it would be easier to manage his staff if more of his 15 part-timers would want to work full-time. 

He said some workers are spreading their hours between different employers and want to keep that flexibility. Others are students or semi-retired workers who are only willing to work a limited number of hours a week.

Another possible reason for fewer disgruntled part-timers may be (as amazing as it sounds in this job market) that more workers who had been on part-time hours who have finally found full-time jobs. 

Despite continued high unemployment, businesses have created 1.6 million jobs since last September. And those with jobs, even part-time jobs, often have an edge when competing for jobs with the 13.9 million unemployed job seekers. 

"We've also seen people who have taken part time jobs in different industries where they didn't have any experience before the downturn. They discovered they like the industry, they're good at it, and they've moved into full-time jobs," Boyer said. 

From CNN.com


----------



## yurrdownfall (Aug 29, 2011)

Part time is great as long as you don't need insurance.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)

I prefer my full time job that includes full time pay.


----------



## andyo (Aug 29, 2011)

yurrdownfall said:


> Part time is great as long as you don't need insurance.



I work full time plus and don't have insurance.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)

andyo said:


> I work full time plus and don't have insurance.



That crap happened to me, time for you to move on.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 29, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I prefer my full time job that includes full time pay.


----------



## LAM (Aug 29, 2011)

the US is in sad state of affairs, this is exactly what the neo-cons want, for americans to be happy with the POS jobs that they have and the measly wages that they bring home.  at this rate GDP will never increase.  you can't buy a house on part-time wages or save for retirement and you certainly don't have "extra" money for investments.

the US of the future will be just like Mexico is today...


----------



## Chubby (Aug 29, 2011)

LAM said:


> the US is in sad state of affairs, this is exactly what the neo-cons want, for americans to be happy with the POS jobs that they have and the measly wages that they bring home. at this rate GDP will never increase. you can't buy a house on part-time wages or save for retirement and you certainly don't have "extra" money for investments.
> 
> the US of the future will be just like Mexico is today...


Back at home when I was a little, my mom used to make only six hundred a month. When my little sister wanted a sneaker, it cost over one thousands. I hope that doesn't happen here is UC.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Back at home when I was a little, my mom used to make only six hundred a month. When my little sister wanted a sneaker, it cost over one thousands. I hope that doesn't happen here is UC.



UC?
I guess she got used to walking barefoot.


----------



## Chubby (Aug 29, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> UC?
> I guess she got used to walking barefoot.


It is not United States of America anymore. It is United corporations of America now.


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 29, 2011)

i'd gladly take 25-30 hours making a few dollars more per hour versus working 40-45 hours at a lower base pay (with or without benefits...doesn't matter to me since i don't health benefits...i'd prefer to not enroll in those programs if given the choice and keep my money each paycheck)


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i'd gladly take 25-30 hours making a few dollars more per hour versus working 40-45 hours at a lower base pay (with or without benefits...doesn't matter to me since i don't health benefits...i'd prefer to not enroll in those programs if given the choice and keep my money each paycheck)



So what happens if you or someone in your family gets hurt or sick?
Your willing to use your savings?

I made that mistake or rather they screwed out of health insurance and sure enough I broke my clavicle.

I didn't find out till a year later when my insurance was reinstated that I actually tore tendons, ligaments and my clavicle when I fell.


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 29, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> So what happens if you or someone in your family gets hurt or sick?
> Your willing to use your savings?
> 
> I made that mistake or rather they screwed out of health insurance and sure enough I broke my clavicle.
> ...



insurance (and gov loans) is a scam.....nothing more than a pyramid scheme.......if i get sick or hurt i either pay cash or i suck it up and drive on......insurance isn't a necessity.....it's a luxury.....and one which i choose not to partake in


----------



## jimmy93 (Aug 29, 2011)

good thread


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> insurance (and gov loans) is a scam.....nothing more than a pyramid scheme.......if i get sick or hurt i either pay cash or i suck it up and drive on......insurance isn't a necessity.....it's a luxury.....and one which i choose not to partake in



Most places won't allow the uninsured to work at their sites.

Medical costs are expensive, at least here in NY. A ride from an ambulance cost me $600.00.

Insurance is a necessity and here are a few reasons.

1-If large medical bills are not paid, the hospital can put a lien against your property.
2-Some hospitals will send you somewhere else.
3-Some colleges, universities, and international programs require proof of health insurance to be enrolled.
4- People who don???t have health insurance tend to wait until their condition is at its worst and use the emergency room to get care. This results in large bills from doctors and facilities that often go unpaid. To recoup those funds, hospitals are often forced to charge more for services to everyone across the board.
5-Preventive care: Those with health insurance are much more likely to use it for receiving annual check-ups and other diagnostic tests that can catch serious medical conditions early when they are still treatable. The latest research shows that people with health insurance are found to be mentally and physically healthier.
6-Self worth: You insure your cars, home and other material items, so why would you decide to put yourself last? Car or home repairs can be very costly, but have you thought about what it would cost to fix YOU if something went wrong?


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 29, 2011)

insurance and education are the two biggest ripoffs and scams the gov't (mostly dems/liberals) would have everyone believe is necessary.......people need to stop being pussies

and as far as not being able to be on worksites without insurance, the companies already pay for that with their business insurances and liability....no need for your own coverage unless you're 1099 or contract......

preventitive care? how about not being a fatass, lazyass, and exercising and eating responsibly?....there's no need to go to the doctor unless you're dying......

the ONLY way i'll ever encourage insurance is if i'm in the industry and i see monetary benefits personally


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> insurance and education are the two biggest ripoffs and scams the gov't (mostly dems/liberals) would have everyone believe is necessary.......people need to stop being pussies



Both parties are in cahoots with the insurance companies.


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 29, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Both parties are in cahoots with the insurance companies.



true, but the majority of conservatives and republicans that choose to have insurance pay it themselves unlike the other side who the majority take handouts


----------



## Curt James (Aug 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i'd gladly take *25-30 hours making a few dollars more per hour versus working 40-45 hours at a lower base pay (with or without benefits...*doesn't matter to me since i don't health benefits...i'd prefer to not enroll in those programs if given the choice and keep my money each paycheck)



This.

The article mentioned an attorney. They weren't necessarily talking about people making seven bucks per hour.

Many people are covered for health benefits by their spouse's employer.

I'm grateful for full-time employment with full health coverage and other benefits, but I'm sure there are many part-timers making the same or better money.

The article also mentioned quality of life versus the daily grind. Some obviously find a freer schedule more enjoyable and relaxed.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> true, but the majority of conservatives and republicans that choose to have insurance pay it themselves unlike the other side who the majority take handouts



Never met a republican who turned down money.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

i work full time if it wasnt for school id probablt have a part time on the side as well. Luckily for me i get insurance from my job part-time or full-time


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 29, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Never met a republican who turned down money.



i do have both my "personal view" and my "professional view" since i'm in the medical field and have to keep my personal views private


----------



## LAM (Aug 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> true, but the majority of conservatives and republicans that choose to have insurance pay it themselves unlike the other side who the majority take handouts



as usual when it comes to economics you couldn't be any more incorrect...

Gary Richardson is an Associate Professor of Economics at
the University of California, Irvine, and a Research Associate
at the National Bureau of Economic Research

The Truth about Redistribution: Republicans Receive, Democrats Disburse
http://www.socsci.uci.edu/~garyr/C_opinion/oped/Richardson_november2009_column_economists_voice.pdf

* conservative southern states all have lower per capita and household incomes than the heavily democratic leaning northern states...this is the way it has been for decades


----------



## Curt James (Aug 29, 2011)

Chubby said:


> It is not United States of America anymore. It is United corporations of America now.



Cute graphic and a sad truth that corporations have their hands in everything, apparently, but it's _still _the *United* *States* *of* *America.*


----------

